# Remove skyscape



## eduhod (Jul 4, 2008)

Please someone can help me to remove/ uninstall skyscape from my computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This Skyscape? http://www.skyscape.com/index/home.aspx

Maybe you could be more specific.


----------



## Libanori (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the same problem. I can't ininstall sakyscape. It is not listed in the windows software removal tool. It is the http://www.skyscape.com/index/home.aspx

Thanks for any help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.skyscape.com/support/ShowFAQ.aspx?kbid=117&cid=14


----------



## Libanori (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, that was my obvious first try. When you try the uninstall option the software is actually reintalled! Decided to delete everything related to it, including Program Files directories and windows registry keys, data and values. Used Regedit. Also deleted every icon I could find.
That was not the best option but it is working fine.
Thanks
Libanori


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That may be as good as it gets. :smile:


----------

